# Cecilia the Tabby Cat!



## ceciliathetabby (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi everyone! My boyfriend and I recently adopted a small kitten from the Humane Society!
The kitty is a baby girl and her name is Cecilia, or CeCe for short! She is a cream colored tabby cat with beautiful golden eyes and weighs only 3.3 pounds. The shelter estimates that her birthday was around July 12th, 2021, which makes her 2-3 months old.

Here is a photo of CeCe


----------

